# Game Thread, Bulls at Nets, 6:30, ESPN, New Jersey. (WGN Local)



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> While some of the NBA's elite teams have earned the luxury of resting their stars ahead of the playoffs, the Chicago Bulls and New Jersey Nets will complete their regular season Wednesday night trying to finalize postseason positioning.
> 
> Chicago (49-32) has more at stake than New Jersey (40-41) heading into this game. A win would give them the No. 2 seed in the Eastern Conference playoffs, but a loss - coupled with a win by the Cleveland Cavaliers - would drop the Bulls to fifth, and they would open at home against reigning NBA champion Miami.
> 
> ...


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>49 - 32 (.605)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Second, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>31 - 10</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>18 - 22</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>New Jersey Nets </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40 - 41 (.494)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Second, Atlantic</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>23 - 17</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>17 - 24</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>98.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>93.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.458</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.435</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.8</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>97.5</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>98.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.457</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.450</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>81</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>81</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>79</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>52</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>77</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>76</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>71</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>71</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>59</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>70</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>54</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Carter, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>81</TD><TD class=inTxt>25.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Krstic, N</TD><TD class=inTxt>26</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jefferson, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>54</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Kidd, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>79</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Moore, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>78</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nachbar, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>75</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>House, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>56</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Williams, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>78</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wright, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>62</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Robinson, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>50</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Boone, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>60</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Adams, H</TD><TD class=inTxt>60</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Collins, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>79</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Robinson, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>31</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ilic, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Lawrence Frank</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

http://www.nba.com/games/20070418/CHINJN/preview.html


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Go Bulls...


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Not much at stake this game. Just one of the biggest "regular season" games in Bulls history. The difference in winning and losing this game could be the eastern conference finals or NBA finals compared to a possible first round exit.

Not much on here!

Bulls 99 Nets 86


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

win this one for the Canadians up north.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

I am sorta glad I will not be able to watch this game cause if it's close I'd probably get an ulcer.

I don't usually get too worked up over this stuff but my emotional Chicago Sports Fan persona is getting the best of me.

My head says Bulls win this one going away but my heart says Bulls loose another heart-breaker and hand the #2 seed to Cleveland who should have lost to Philly had that team actually tried.

I read that Philly gave them a game of it but then i read they also didn't play Iggy and Korver, so that wasn't fair.

It's one thing to play a team ravaged by injuries (The Wiz and NY) another thing when an already crappy team doesn't even play their 2 best guys with no chance of falling any lower in the lottery.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

First game of the second season for the Bulls. From now on, each game is important to win. Hopefully the previous playoff experience and the addition of veterans like Wallace, Griffin and Brown have made the Bulls a battle-hardened team.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Washington may very WELL win tonight vs. Indiana, especially since J.O. probably won't play (he didn't last night).


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Philly didn't play Iggy, Korver, Carney, and some other key rotation player. Steven Hunter got "hurt" two minutes into it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Cleveland definitely isn't losing to Milwaukee today. So this become biggest game of the regular season and I expect it to be the toughest one too. NJ knows what's at stake for us(and them) and I'm sure they haven't forgotten the beating we gave 'em abt a week ago. This will be a pressure packed game and it'll be interesting to see how our guys respond in a building where we usually play our worst ball.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Carter has been on fire lately and they will seeking revenge for the blowout at the UC too. This is gonna be a close one, hopefully big Ben will turn on his playoff mode.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Huge game. I think we're perfectly capable of winning, we just need to avoid an off night. The type of basketball we've been playing the last few weeks should be good enough to secure the #2.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

can we finally actually win when it counts??
we could have played our reserve today, if we hadnt blew the games against the cavs at home and the raptors.

when i think about the nets, i think about the two games we blew, dispite a 20 point lead.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We are gonna get our rear ends handed to us tonight by the Refs. Stern does not want a Wade Lebron match up in round 1. 

This is what I fear most. We have no 'superstar' so starting tonight till the end of the year, we have to play significantly better than our opponents to eliminate all the BS calls that will go against us. You know its coming. I know its coming.

Its a huge difference in a close game. B/c if its close for that reason, well we should have had our better players playing longer if it wasn't for the lousy calls, and we are in the penalty earlier.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

maybe it's just me, but i don't buy the conspiracy angle. the cavaliers played *themselves* into the 5 seed (commish, refs, piss-poor cleveland performances notwithstanding) if it *is* to be, therefore why would tonight's game be one the commish decides to impact? he could have mandated things far earlier, evading this matchup until the ECF. now that there's one game that'll make a difference, i should be wary of the refs because of the potential tv matchup? nahhhhh.......besides, the chicago market is larger than miami and cleveland markets combined, i would think; in my view the league can't lose either way.

if the james/wade matchup is as anticipated as some would like to believe, then the networks best jump on the ad bandwagon now; one of the two won't be left after the first week, week and a half.

the bull only need to worry about how THEY play; when they play well defensively, share the ball on offense, and play with energy, they play well and can beat any team in the nba; which means, if they've matured as we hope, they *should* beat the net and there won't be much the refs can do about it. :cheers:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

My question for you is this: If there is a Mia vs Cle first round matchup, what is the over under on the combined FT attempts by Wade and Lebron? Who gets more?

Wade had 94 I think in the finals last year. Would it be outrageous to see a combined 175-200 FTs in a Lebron Wade Series? David Stern tells me it is not.

Btw, I loved it when we made playoffs the first year post-dynasty. The NBA's darlings, Kobe, Lebron, and KG all missed it.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

BULLHITTER said:


> maybe it's just me, but i don't buy the conspiracy angle. the cavaliers played *themselves* into the 5 seed (commish, refs, piss-poor cleveland performances notwithstanding) if it *is* to be, therefore why would tonight's game be one the commish decides to impact? he could have mandated things far earlier, evading this matchup until the ECF. now that there's one game that'll make a difference, i should be wary of the refs because of the potential tv matchup? nahhhhh.......besides, the chicago market is larger than miami and cleveland markets combined, i would think; in my view the league can't lose either way.
> 
> if the james/wade matchup is as anticipated as some would like to believe, then the networks best jump on the ad bandwagon now; one of the two won't be left after the first week, week and a half.
> 
> the bull only need to worry about how THEY play; when they play well defensively, share the ball on offense, and play with energy, they play well and can beat any team in the nba; which means, if they've matured as we hope, they *should* beat the net and there won't be much the refs can do about it. :cheers:


All I can say is if the Bavetta/Violet Palmer crew is officiating the game it's a blatant attempt by the NBA to fix the outcome. 

Look for 4 quick fouls on Hinrich and Gordon in the first 6 minutes; and if that doesn't do it, 2 more on Deng within a couple more minutes. Then look for Nocioni, Thomas and Sefolosha to collect fouls like vacuum cleaners for the rest of the first half. Look for illegal defense calls on the Bulls and egregious no-calls on offensive pushing by the Nets backcourt. Total foul shot differential will be at least 10 and as much as 25 in favor of NJ.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

McBulls said:


> All I can say is if the Bavetta/Violet Palmer crew is officiating the game it's a blatant attempt by the NBA to fix the outcome.
> 
> Look for 4 quick fouls on Hinrich and Gordon in the first 6 minutes; and if that doesn't do it, 2 more on Deng within a couple more minutes. Then look for Nocioni, Thomas and Sefolosha to collect fouls like vacuum cleaners for the rest of the first half. Look for illegal defense calls on the Bulls and egregious no-calls on offensive pushing by the Nets backcourt. Total foul shot differential will be at least 10 and as much as 25 in favor of NJ.



I have to say I agree with this.

The best chance the Bulls have is to shoot a high percentage early and try to build a big lead. Then when the refs try to slow the game down a bit it won't matter.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

just reading/thinking about the possible ref/stern conspiracy and i have to say...i am a bit worried. 


so david stern doesn't want a first round wade v. lebron matchup? *tough ****ing ****.* write that on the whiteboard in the locker room!


go bulls. play smart. this is a very, very important game. new jersey will be out for blood.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

meanwhile, watching the repeat of PTI and Chicago native and Bulls fan, WILBON picks NEW JERSEY to win tonight. Tony picks the Bulls.

Wilbon. for shame.

:naughty:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I am invoking the power of the whole Rogaine domination fantasia that seemed to bring good mojo to the Bulls/Knicks game.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> just reading/thinking about the possible ref/stern conspiracy and i have to say...i am a bit worried.
> 
> 
> so david stern doesn't want a first round wade v. lebron matchup? *tough ****ing ****.* write that on the whiteboard in the locker room!
> ...


I hate conspiracy theories but unfortunately I find myself giving this one some weight. 

I'm quite prime for the games today. Go Bulls, Charlotte, Portland, Wolves and Seattle.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

TB#1, hello, but your avatar is making me cross-eyed. 

oh, and speaking of that bulls/knicks game - just one more thought, not really worthy of a new thread, but in Ben Gordon's new blog on bulls.com, he says "the last time i checked basketball was a competitive game" (oh _SNAP_!) and the knicks are "sore losers". i heart him.


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

This is the most pumped I've been for a regular season game since I started watching the Bulls.

Bulls 97
Nets 94


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> TB#1, hello, but your avatar is making me cross-eyed.
> 
> oh, and speaking of that bulls/knicks game - just one more thought, not really worthy of a new thread, but in Ben Gordon's new blog on bulls.com, he says "the last time i checked basketball was a competitive game" (oh _SNAP_!) and the knicks are "sore losers". i heart him.


I read that, I liked his other point as well, if you're a deep bench guy and you're getting burn you going to try your butt of in an attempt to impress upon the coach that you may warrant more time in future.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

espn now showing live coverage of bucks/cavs while we wait for bulls/nets to begin.

anyway. bulls simply must get off the schneid of TEN STRAIGHT LOSSES at the meadowlands. i have no idea why i am "yelling" but i am a little nervous about this game. 

either that or TB#1's avatar has made me loony.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> espn now showing live coverage of bucks/cavs while we wait for bulls/nets to begin.
> 
> anyway. bulls simply must get off the schneid of TEN STRAIGHT LOSSES at the meadowlands. i have no idea why i am "yelling" but i am a little nervous about this game.
> 
> either that or TB#1's avatar has made me loony.


Oh schneid, good word.


Big game, hopefully the Bulls play up to it. The Cavs look to be coasting against the Bucks.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i know. i love that word. _schneid._



meanwhile, bill walton just dropped this little nugget: scott skiles has NEVER WON at the meadowlands. ever. as a coach.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

So... do you guys think Jared Reiner will save the day by hitting buzzer beater win and at the same time putting up 30 points 30 rebounds 31 assists (he's been saving "the Skiles special" for this day) and 10 blocks against Lebron?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich drives for the layup to tie it. 6-6 three minutes into the game...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

where the hell is our D


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

P.J. hits another jumper to tie it at 8, and then we almost let up another easy transition basket for the Nets. Timeout by Skiles; 8-8 with 7:19 to go.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Seriously, the Nets will destroy us on the fastbreak if we play 1 on 0


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

King J - i hope you are wearing your Hinrich or Deng jersey tonight. hey? how about layering them for double layer luck?

i still can't believe this is already the last game of the regular season.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

If he can stay out of foul trouble, Tyrus Thomas should be able to make an impact for the team. The defense is helping big time on the big 3, even when they're moving off the ball. If the Bulls' wing players keep their heads up, Tyrus should be able to get a lot of points off the weakside.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm afraid the Nets are playing perfect D against us. When teams can make adjustments they will limit our scoring.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nobody can throw it in the ocean right now. The Bulls may have to show they can win without relying on threes tonight.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ugly offensive quarter so far. Yeesh.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Too much PJ Brown... not enough transition D.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Somebody drive to the hoop!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i just switched over to "My9" which is carrying the game here locally.

it's MARV! Yesssss!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice hustle PJ, not


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We look LOST


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

15-8, 7 points for Carter. Noc is checking in after this commercial, maybe he's got his shot on tonight...

(and I'm sporting the Hinrich jersey, miz)


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm afraid of this in the playoffs. Teams will prepare for our strategy all too well.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

we look like the early season Bulls so far. Hopefully they'll get it in gear.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yeah. we've got to stop vince. like now.

hopefully nocioni has a nocioni game tonight.

thanks King. good choice. i've got the kirk bobblehead here at the computer tonight. he's nodding too. 

:yes:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Ben Wallace with the fadeaway!?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Good god that was a horrific three by Duhon. 1st quarter's already the Nets, let's hope we come out strong for the 2nd...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

What the hell Noc.....

Duhon with the Matador


WAKE UP BULLS


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

geez. we've got to clean it up.

as I type that, Duhon airballs a 3.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Please sit DU noothing donwn SKiles


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. The Bulls look toally nerve-wracked. 

What was Duhon thinking with that last 3? Geez. They're lucky NJ isn't hitting more of its shots so far.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

No fire in Bulls yet


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Damn It - Duhon - You Suck


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

this is just plain ugly.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

25-12 after we finally hit a shot. Geez.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Are we trying to lose??

Whats with all these long jumpers? I know we're a jump shooting team, but noone has taken it to the rack yet.

Did we forget that we're fighting for the 2nd seed??


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Noc - Thanks but plant it on the pine. We need to WIN this game


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

good grief. down 15 already.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Play Gordon, deng, Hinrich 48 tonight....come on Skiles


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Where is the old Noce I love


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Gordon hits again. PLEASE let it be one of those nights.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon hits another shot, I hope he gets hots now...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

thank you ben


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon - amazingly enough - hits a wide open three to make it 27-17 Nets. Still very ugly.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

BG better just start warming up. I want more, b/c at this rate no one else can hit a thing.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

now the shots are starting to fall, but I'd feel better if we got more going to the basket. Still down 10.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

This is the problem for everyone who says we are fine int he Frontcourt. No low post threat, guys bombing bad shots fromt he outside. Not hard to figure out how to beat the Bulls in a series


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We need Thabo/Griff


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

jnrjr79 said:


> Wow. The Bulls look toally nerve-wracked.
> 
> What was Duhon thinking with that last 3? Geez. They're lucky NJ isn't hitting more of its shots so far.


Exactly. They'll be fine if they can shake off the nerves.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bring in Thabo to put on Carter? Gotta do something.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

It's official..............Skiles is an idiot.

How about having someone taller than 6 ft guard Vince Carter


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I was gonna suggest the same thing, jnrjr.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is playoff level D the Nets have played in this qtr. In the past our offense has responded very poorly on the road against teams that've shown this level of defensive intensity. I hope our jump shots begin falling soon or else this will be a disaster.

AND PLEASE PUT SOMEBODY TALLER ON VC.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc hits a three now, 31-20 though as we can't stop them from scoring. Gordon's earlier shot got counted as a two even though it was a three. 31-22 after the 1st quarter. 

Let's pull our D together for the 2nd quarter, we need to win.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Not good, but frankly it looked like the Bulls should have been down 20. Let's hope they can regain some composure. 

Whew, I have a nervous feeling in the pit of my stomach right now.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

from the camera angle I thought that shot at the buzzer was going in


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm hating Duhon on Vince. Scares me. We can't let Vince go for 35+


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

This is bad. If I'm this nervous in the playoffs, I'm gonna have lots of ulcers


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Cavs and Bucks tied at 48...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Horribull start to this game. Bulls are not playing with fire, Nets are.

Bulls lucky ot be only down 9. Gotta step it up. This game is the biggest of the season (because we choked away so many games we were ahead). I believe we can get tot he finals as the #2 seed, but not as the 5. Miami and then Detroit? We don't have the mental toughness or low post presence in my opinion.


Come on guys, you gotta win tonight!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Skiles better start making adjustments: Matchups on Vince, transition D, having the team settle down on offense and attack the rim.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

All in all, the score could be a lot worse.

Bill Walton does not like Ben Gordon.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

OT: On the bright side, the Bucks are currently playing the Cavs close going into the half. 52-51 near the end of the 2nd quarter...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Offense is a bigger issue than D. Nets will cool off soon. Its our shots that need to fall if we want to win. That's been our biggest issue in playoff-like atmospheres(or the playoffs itself).


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i agree chifan...play the big guns big minutes. skiles is just so dumbfounding sometimes.

bulls need to maintain poise. lackthereof has been their albatross all season.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

CHarlotte by 2 over NY at half. Gonna be a very tough nite tonight


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It would be wise to put a taller guy on Vince, unfortunately he will probably just take that guy into the post. He is on one of those scoring streaks


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng with a putback on a Duhon drive. 31-24 Nets and a nice rebound for Noc...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Could someone tell SKileS DuNothing should not be in


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wth Deng


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Dammit Noce


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're taking some dreadful shots.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I know we like to strike quickly on offense, but we're just chucking jumpers tonight.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Btw I hate Walton


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WOW...this is a total breakdown on both ends of the floor.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

geez. Carter to Boone with the crazy finish.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

This game is going the Nets game, even Boone is making shots. I doubt we can win this and Cavs are winning versus the Bucks. I guess we will be facing the Heat with homecourt :|


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls are outta control (like my frustration)....

They run into the offense side and hoist first shot possible. No movement.

Skiles and team inserting finger into throat...........Bulls going south


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich back in for Duhon. Good, very good.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another awful shot.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Again we look lost at every facet of the game


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I forgot PJ is Gasol


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

since when do we go to PJ in the post for offense? 

we look like a 25-win team right now.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich took a bad quick shot right after coming in. Our offense is still looking terrible.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Slow it down.....We are outta control


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Deng gets the roll. At least he went towards the cup for once.


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

The Bulls are prone to forcing shots in pressure games.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon wisely drives and draws a foul; we've got to start getting to the line and taking smarter shots...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Deng with a nice tieup on defense. Let's string together some decent play here fellas.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Watching this game, if Tyrus thinks this is like the playoffs, he only knows 10% of what to expect


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

There's only one way to save this game - Put Urlacher in to play Center. Let Ditka coach the rest of the game


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> There's only one way to save this game - Put Urlacher in to play Center. Let Ditka coach the rest of the game


:laugh:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Gordon wisely drives and draws a foul; we've got to start getting to the line and taking smarter shots...


yep - driving will loosen up NJ's defense so that we can take open jumpers in rhythm on kickouts instead of just dribbling around a little and launching an off-balance shot.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Conversation I just had with my dad back home, whom I didn't think was privy to Wayne Larrivee trademarks:

him: oh it's on ESPN? Now I don't have to listen to Red Kerr and Wayne Larrivee.
me: that's enough motivation
him: and it's in HD
me: by the slimmest of margins
him: Dagger! Nail in the coffin!

haha


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Gordon even misses a FT, this game is set. Nets win , let's hope Bucks can pull an u pset


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

i thought pj got the charge on that one


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nocioni saves an easy basket by drawing the charge. 37-27 Nets still...


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Boys just need to seatle done some and play some D on carter


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ugh dunk the ****ing ball Wallace


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

we can't even hit layups.

at least noc got that charge before the dunk.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Good D last two times


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

LOL, JRose.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich draws a charge on Moore now and then makes a crazy runner!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hell yes.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

another charge drawn. 

thank goodness for that.


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

Needed that charge, Kirk. Noc is letting his competitiveness get the best of him. Tyrus needs to get in.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

noc with the prayer answered. 

Nets are starting to get sloppy - we need to close the gap some more.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, we are making a run with Vince out, not.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

geez, noc traveled after running into Wallace. What next?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We look like on nervous team.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

TT in for Big Ben. Time to step up.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

this is ugly. I'm going to the gym. Hopefully they'll play better once I stop watching.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

38-31 after a Hinrich runner, but we can't rebound on the other side and it's 40-31...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls keep poking it out, but aren't hitting the deck to go get it.

Making me sick.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We are a bunch of sissys.


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

Noc is a liability. Tyrus needs huge minutes this game. This is the kind of game that the Bulls paid Wallace for.

These rotations are really annoying me.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Stripped twice right under the basket. Unbelievable...


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Andddddddddd I'm done watching this game.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We don't want to win this game. Did we think CLE will let Mil win?

God we suck tonight.

Skiles did you prepare this team?

This team is playing PRE season bball


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Where is Ben Wallace?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

WTF was that on Deng


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well it's not over till it's over. :|

but don't the bulls realize this is a HUGE game? did they not get the memo?

come on tyrus and thabo.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

McBulls said:


> Where is Ben Wallace?



3 fouls, right?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

They're tackling the Bulls after defensive rebounds. Is that legal?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Offense in shambles. This is so reminiscent of our road games the last 2 postseasons.


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

It's important to remember that the Nets are a very talented team that largely underachieved this season. They've been playing well lately, though.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Where the heck is our rebounding? Ugh.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Moore is an Hall of Famer vs Us


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

All hustle plays going to NJ.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bill walton making me puke.

but not as much as the bulls are at this point.

unbelievable.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

WTF kind of question is that "is that a foul?"


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This team is FLAT OUT SCARED. What an embarassment.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Oh geez. Barry thought that that clear foul was a jumpball. Too much Nets love from this ESPN crew...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I hope Skiles goes Bobby Knight on these guys at halftime


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Where the heck is Ben Wallace?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

God I hate Walton!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Walton and Barry: "Offensive foul!"

On an obvious blocking foul. Ugh-tastic.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

No rebounding for the Bulls


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Shut up already, Walton.

Biggest moron with a mike in his hand.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Kidd is destroying us. Jesus this is depressing.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is unbelievable. One blown rebound after another.


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, this is incredible, the commentary "team" is calling everything against us whether, as if it's a predetermined thing... CONSPIRACY ANYONE?!?!?!? I'd rather play the NO MASKED CURSING. LET THE FILTER DO ITS JOB. Heat with how we play the Nets. Sweet mother of god.


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

I didn't expect a complete disaster. Not in the least.

I second the Bobby Knight thought.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> I hope Skiles goes Bobby Knight on these guys at halftime



:yes:

locked and loaded. let it rip. it's just embarrassing. 

i'm switching back to local from espn. this crew is too biased. even if "they can't buy a rebound" is right, it's just the tone.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Please cut this lead down into halftime.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Sriously disappointing asp whoooping going on. Not only a bad thing to lose for seeding purposes, but to show all teams we play how easy it is to beat the Bulls.


Fortunately, we can't play any worse. we're only 7 Ben Gordon threes from taking control of this game.

Ohhh, and can someone tell Ben Wall of nothing that SHAQ has dominated when his team needed him to.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hit a freaking layup Thabo. That's twice now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't know how we're only down 10. It seems like nothing has gone right.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Eight (EIGHT!) rebounds for Kidd already. Good lord...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Thabo sucks tonight.

Malik Allen is our facilitator?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Thabo blows another point blank layup.,,


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Why not let BG play a little PG if Kidd's denying him so well? Skiles can't possibly make the same mistake he did earlier in the season against NJ.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Win this game on DDDDDDDDDD?????????


Skiles, must not be watching this game.

Rebounding yes, but how about making a freakin lay up.

Wallace, Detroit called and Said it's gotta be the Headband!


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

Cleveland pulling away


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> Win this game on DDDDDDDDDD?????????



We can't change the Js not falling. Just drive more.

The defense has been absolutely atrocious. The Nets are running up and down the court all day long. Skiles is spot-on.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Shut up, Walton. Enough already.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Well, did we really expect anything else? The Bulls have made nothing easy this season, why make the path to the ECF easier.

Wow, horrible call on Nachbar. TT out of control as usual


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WOW...talk abt a bail out. WTH goes through TT's brain sometimes?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Way to SHaq your FT's TT


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

The deficit should be more than it is. I'm optimistic about the second half.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

40 points on 34% shooting. Way too similar to past offensive performances in BIG games. This is why they say low post offense + star is a must to win in the playoffs.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ugh, not good. Halftime should be a good indication of whether Skiles can turn these guys around.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Actually, I like our chance in the second half. 

We played as bad as we could and only down by 9.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

16 points for Mikki Moore in the 1st half. Good lord...


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Down 12..


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Cleveland on fire.

Hinrich safe at second, out at anything that counts.

First Half - some of the worst basketball the bulls have played. Brightside is that they still have a half to comeback and 12 points isn't insurmountable.

Bulls getting a wakeup call.



For everyone who said during the season it's only one game so chill.............WRONG!

one game is the difference again this season.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Bulls choked in the first half. They're lucky to only be down by 12. 

But there are 24 minutes left in the game, and we DO have the better team.

BTW, no complaints about the referees.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Forget Chris Mihm, sign Moore with the MLE this off-season


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

C H O K E... Get the reb, stop running out of control, make a few layups and free throws.

Bulls have these games where he shot selection is awful and they cant board. First few minutes of 2nd half will tell the tale


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Ugh, not good. Halftime should be a good indication of whether Skiles can turn these guys around.


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

I expect the Bulls to make it close going into the fourth.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Skiles better send these guys a message.

This is what I am scared of. Our gameplan is so simple. Drive N Kick. The Nets have are cloggin up the lane, playing decent D, and are running on our team. We look lazy across the boards. We are not boxing out. We are not playing smart. We are in panic mode. Need to settle down.

If these guys are dazed now, they can just pack their bags now for a summer at home.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thabo should go ask the Wizard of Oz for some confidence.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I'm sure they are getting an ear full from Skiles.

Still, it's disappointing that the team showed no rgency from teh start. You can't always turn it up anytime you want.

Clevland looks like it will win tonight. This should be treated as a game 7 by the Bulls.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

tweedy said:


> I expect the Bulls to make it close going into the fourth.


I hope you're right, tweedy.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

DuNothing hasn't helped. Nocoloco is very rusty. TT is very young. Thabonadda is Dunothing it. I think PJ has officially been proclaimed a statue.

Malik Allen is our facilitator on offense.............not good.

Play Deng, Gordon and Hinrich the entire 2nd half. Walalce either wakes up or should sit the entire remainder of the game to send him the message that he's not SHAQ, but might as well go hide in a shack.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Still, it's disappointing that the team showed no rgency from teh start.


Really? I didn't see anything of that sort. Effort was NOT an issue in the 1st half. The issue was our style of play(jump shots with hand in face NEVER works on the road against a team playing with playoff level intensity) and guys playing a little scared. NJ's shooting 45% in this game. Nothing spectacular. We, sadly, shot 34%. We gotta find a way to score some easy baskets in the 2nd half. It'll be darn tough though because that's not how this team is built.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> DuNothing hasn't helped. Nocoloco is very rusty. TT is very young. Thabonadda is Dunothing it. I think PJ has officially been proclaimed a statue.
> 
> Malik Allen is our facilitator on offense.............not good.
> 
> Play Deng, Gordon and Hinrich the entire 2nd half. *Wallace either wakes up or should sit the entire remainder of the game to send him the message that he's not SHAQ, but might as well go hide in a shack.*


:laugh:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Knicks making a run


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Nocoloco!*

that's hilarious. chifan, you are on a roll tonight.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

It's early, but good start


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Nice start to the second half. Settle in, let the game flow.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Guys gotta hit their Free throws!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Damn Knicks tied it up too


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

That a boy PJ


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

Let's go, Lu


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Knicks tied! Come on Charlotte.

PJ with a big play


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I hate the censorship on message boards, bc there's lots of things I'd love to say about Walton


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

54-48 with 9:55 to go.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Good Job BG


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Lets go to the line more


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nets in penalty. Keep attacking. Don't leave Carter's guy to double Kidd.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich waiting for his 3 pays off, 60-55 Nets with 7:30 to go.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Ben Wallace earning his 16 mil


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wallace dribbles the ball off of Hinrich's foot for a turnover off of the timeout. Geez.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> Ben Wallace earning his 16 mil



:laugh:

was thinking the exact same thing.

he looks ancient tonight.

and what is it with the mikki moore all-star look. PJ Brown making that happen. thanks man.

:|


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Wtf Kirk


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Hey, Kirk. We are playing basketball, not soccer.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

COme on Bulls.

Knicks are starting to put it to the Bobcats. Hermann is not Nocioni.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

you would think that chicago would come out with more intensity.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

We're looking terrible on offense again. Dang it.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Ok. OT - Clevland has won. The Knicks are winning. BUt the Bulls playing like Kyrapa is whats pissing me off.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Let Gordon take all the shots, it's the only way to come back into this game


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng is playing terrible this game.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

OMG They are out to get Deng


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Better not lose or it's Miami, then Detroit in the next round.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon with a drive and a layup - Duhon the savior?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I hate these commentators


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

64-61 Nets with 3:35 to go, Duhon and P.J. leading the way!


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Sit Deng and bring in Noch! It's just not his game today


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

I hate this announcing crew.

Also, it is AMAZING that this is only a 5 point game.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Cats down by 1


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Note from the league to the Bulls, get a Star!!

Deng getting no love from the ref's and PJ brings it to 3.

Also, no love from the announcers. Like I said on a thread awhile ago I have NEVER heard Walton say a single kind word about the Bulls.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Bill Walton is the worst commmentator EVER


----------



## franky5183 (Jul 23, 2004)

tweedy said:


> I hate this announcing crew.
> 
> Also, it is AMAZING that this is only a 5 point game.


Yeah they could not be more biased tonight. What blow holes.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok. with respect to PJ Brown, he is at least hitting shots.

god we suck in this building.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not eager to play they Heat, but I'm pretty glad we won't be playing against the Nets either.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Good thing I got WGN rather than see Bill walton commentate. The Bulls in general have been sloppy all game, I'm surprised they are this close right now.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected]

Cats game, 1:30 left


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

PJ Brown has saved us in one of his best games thus far. In the playoffs, the vets come out to play.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon for 3! 66-65 Nets...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc ties it with a 3!

(but then P.J. fouls Boone on the other end to give 'em the chance for a three point play)


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

What kind of foul was that PJ

How are we in this game?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yeah, thank goodness for marv. bill walton was nauseating with his mikki moore lovefest earlier.

marv and whoever this guy is, are much less biased.

OMG GORDON. and NOCOLOCO!!!

tied.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow, I thought this game was over, it's either I'm bad luck when I watch or something. I didn't watch any of the half and look what's happening.


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

Boone is a really solid rook.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Cats down 4, 46 secs left


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

71-70 Nets going into the 4th quarter. Pull yourself together and hit some shots Gordon, and let's keep playing D, Bulls!


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Well we've proved that we don't always meltdown in the 3rd! :lol:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

tweedy said:


> Boone is a really solid rook.


He was wide open and dunked.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

12 minutes left, down 1, come on Bulls!


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

All right, defining moment right here. Who will have less break downs?

I don't care nearly as much about the Knicks right now as I have in the past few weeks.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I remember when Boone was a borderline RSCI top-100 prep school student. He went the Arenas/Okafor route.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

That Avis commercial is very weird.


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> He was wide open and dunked.


Judging on his performance this game and what I've seen of him this season, I think he's a great asset for the Nets.


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

Limit turnovers Dont foul drive to the hoop


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

20 secs left, Cats down 3


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Cats down 1, 14 secs left, 2 Knicks FT coming up


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected]

9 secs left


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Knicks win with a tip in by Eddie Curry at 0.6s left


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Knicks won


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Why do we keep letting scrubs like boone having career games?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Didn't need so much sky on that sky hook, Kirk.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls lack of height is killing them on those last bunch of plays.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Dammit Eddy Curry. Take away his two buzzer beaters, and we'd be in the top 5.

Skiles needs to change this lineup. We are not rebounding and letting scrubs (Boone, Moore) look All-NBA


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

3 opportunities to take the lead and all 3 times a retarded possession.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Pathetic officiating there.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Take PJ Outtttttttt


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFF. where is ben wallace???!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Crunch time Bulls.

Show me what ya got.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

NJ is mauling the Bulls players and not getting called.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Bulls are Slowly letting this game slip away.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I knew we should've grabbed Josh Boone last year. He's way better than the stiffs we have in there (PJ).


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Can't knock anything down, this looks like it's done. Our momentum is gone.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wallace is in, let's hope he makes an impact.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Bulls are garbage. They are about to cost themselves the conference finals


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm stunned that Wallace hasn't gotten minutes until now.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Absolutely. Terrible.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*We suck*


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

tweedy said:


> I'm stunned that Wallace hasn't gotten minutes until now.


Uhh...have you paid attention to his play today?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

It's getting ugly again...


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

See, we're letting these scrubs (Boone, Nachbar) play like allstars. Argh! Bulls need to play better D.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Uhh...have you paid attention to his play today?


uh hes better than PJ brown and we need a big body cause were in foul trouble???


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

All that hard work and still a 1st round matchup with Miami :sigh:

Heat in 6.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> All that hard work and still a 1st round matchup with Miami :sigh:
> 
> Heat in 6.


We only have homecourt since Miami was injured all year


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

first moore, then boone, now nachbar?

the wheels are falling off the bus. hello 5th seed.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Can we get an estimate from a lawyer on how much jail time a fan would face if he went Tonya Harding on Bostjan Nachbar's knee.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks like we are playing Miami, damn.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

BeZerker2008 said:


> Bulls are Slowly letting this game slip away.


I mean this game isn't technically over, but after not scoring for like 3-4minutes and giving up a series of dunks, tips, putbacks or fouls this game is over.

Say hello 5th seed, a 1st round loss to Miami in 6 games.

This team doesn't have it when the chips are down. Horrible shot selection, allowing penetration or wide-open 3s.

There's no way they will get back Shaq and the Heat.

Oh, Well. Maybe, Just Maybe, Skiles will have a Pat Riley/Phil Jackson type meltdown and have to pay a huge fine for ripping the refs and then maybe just maybe this team will start to get some respect from the refs, but I doubt it.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm glad I've been drinking a lot, or this would be tough to watch. 

The Nets are just way too smart a team


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Foul???? Foul????


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Home court vs. Miami, but this team can't handle the pressure. This is going to be another 1st round exit.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

This game is as good as over. Horrible.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The foul discrepancy is really getting bad this quarter.


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Uhh...have you paid attention to his play today?


This is the sort of game we got him for, right? Duhon hasn't done anything for me to support a three guard lineup. And Noc is still hobbled. He's been widely ineffective this game.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> where is ben wallace???!



Doing what he does best:

Collecting an inflated paycheck and contributing nothing


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Offense has fallen apart since Kirk checked in and began playing like he was/is auditioning for a role on the AND1 Tour.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> The Nets are just way too smart a team


All of the Nets intelligence got them 41 wins in the worst conference in basketball. They're a mediocre team, which makes this performance by the Bulls all the worse.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

And that's the dagger..Kidd with a 3, 13 point game


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Lane violation? The fix is in...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> I mean this game isn't technically over, but after not scoring for like 3-4minutes and giving up a series of dunks, tips, putbacks or fouls this game is over.
> 
> Say hello 5th seed, a 1st round loss to Miami in 6 games.
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for a closeup of Skiles to get a sense of how much the veins on his forhead are bulging at the moment.

As an aside, I did sort of think Boone would turn out to be a decent player.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> All of the Nets intelligence got them 41 wins in the worst conference in basketball. They're a mediocre team, which makes this performance by the Bulls all the worse.


Oh lets just forget about their injuries shall we


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Absolutely ****ing pathetic.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Who would you rather have? Ben Wallace or Mikki Moore?


Based on tonights contributions - Mikki Moore easily


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Not dead yet!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Signs of life, but is it too late?


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

This just goes to show the Bulls (under pressure) can't get the job done. All that hard work, confidence, talk of being the best...for nothing. The Bulls will be lucky to make a series out of Miami, you know the refs will be favoring Wade/O'Neal.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks like we will be doing another 5v8 with the Heat this postseason.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Not smothering Carter is just retarded. Stupid stupid stupid.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> All of the Nets intelligence got them 41 wins in the worst conference in basketball. They're a mediocre team, which makes this performance by the Bulls all the worse.


Mediocre perhaps, but they suffered pretty serious injuries.

Beyond that, they don't have to be the best team in the world, they're just built in a way to take advantage of us. They've got 3 guys that are smart enough to get the ball anywhere (one of whom is the best in the league at it) and three tall guys that can hit an open shot.

Other playoff teams will play similarly against us, but watch things like how Kidd took it into the post over and over, knowing it'll draw a double.

Doubling anyone who comes into the paint is fairly smart in most cases, because most guys are a threat in there and most guys can't pass like Kidd. But doubling Kidd all the time that way is pretty much an invitation to an open shot for one of his teammates.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Well congrats guys. We are in store for another ****ty offseason unless we land Oden/Durant.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm shocked that Gordon only attempted 14 shots, he's our leading scorer and future superstar, LET HIM SHOOT


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Horribul nite for hte Bulls:

We lose to the Nets, screw ourselves int he playoffs. Wallace just SUCKS. Bad move by Paxson.

Curry haunts the Bulls and costs us atleast 2 draft slots barring a ping pong miracle.

Nocoloco sucks and doesn't look like he'll be able to contribute more than Dunothing or Wallace. 

Skiles did nothing to inspire confidence tonite either.

Mikki Moore looks like an NBA HOFer


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

What's really sad, is that 2 years ago the Bulls lost to a Washington team that got Swept by the Heat.

Last year we lost to the Heat but the Heat SWEPT this Nets team.

Watch the Nets will get blown out by Toronto.


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

Can we wait until the playoffs until we completely bash this season?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

NJ, the more aggressive team, has only taken 6 more FTs than us and been called for 5 fewer PF. So no whining about the officials, please. These are the FACTS before we begin to committ intentional fouls. 

As far as the game goes; Bulls simply don't have the offensive game required to win games like these. We won't be a major player in the playoffs until we become a team that isn't depended on jump shots ALL THE TIME in order to score.


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

Can we wait until after the playoffs until we completely bash this season?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

And BTW, why is everyone so afraid to play Miami? They are a year older and Wade is not himself yet, plus the Bulls are better then they were when they took the Heat to six games without home court advantage. I say Bulls in six.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I don't understand why Ben Gordon was on the floor. I don't think he touched the ball in the last 10 minutes of the fourth. If he's not going to contribute on offense and the other players aren't going to look for him, then just take him out.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks like the Nets and Bulls switched roles from last season. (Standings wise and run wise)


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

BULLS CHOKE. but WHITE SOX - Buhrle throws no hitter!!!!!!!!

Ben Wallace sucks!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> And BTW, why is everyone so afraid to play Miami? They are a year older and Wade is not himself yet, plus the Bulls are better then they were when they took the Heat to six games without home court advantage. I say Bulls in six.


It's funny, b/c seems like you guys dont want to play us and if you come to our forum you'll see that we dont want to play you guys...:cheers: , i guess that'll be one thing that we'll agree and, and probably the only thing


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

OT: 

Buehrle successfully completes a no-hitter against the Rangers.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

There Is Only One Solution:

Bring Back The Headband!


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Offense has fallen apart since Kirk checked in and began playing like he was/is auditioning for a role on the AND1 Tour.


Agreed, he blew any chance of the Bulls coming back early in the 4th quarter. Just running around not running the offense at all and forcing up VERY bad shots.

This is begining to be a problem with him when it comes to big games. He has a hard time keeping his composure.

I don't really mind the Bulls taking Miami anymore, because I really wouldn't have liked a match up against New Jersey after watching this game.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

If Miami don't beat us the Refs will.....you all know it....:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

chifaninca said:


> BULLS CHOKE. but WHITE SOX - Buhrle throws no hitter!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ben Wallace sucks!



Just saw myself, should have watched that game instead.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Miami + Refs + David Stern + A Scared Bulls Team + Lack of Post Scorer + Ben Wallace doing his best Tyson Chandler of 2005-2006 impression = We Suck. Pack your Bags.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hmmm. Wade and Shaq versus..............Choke and choke more. 

DENG I'm pissed. We have no TEAM heart, nor individual star..........

Well, luckily the new season starts in 24 hours


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hmmm. Wade and Shaq versus..............Choke and choke more. 

DENG I'm pissed. We have no TEAM heart, nor individual star..........

Well, luckily the new season starts in 24 hours


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Mediocre perhaps, but they suffered pretty serious injuries.
> 
> Beyond that, they don't have to be the best team in the world, they're just built in a way to take advantage of us. They've got 3 guys that are smart enough to get the ball anywhere (one of whom is the best in the league at it) and three tall guys that can hit an open shot.
> 
> ...


The Bulls had two big leads against NJ and blew them out. I don't think NJ has their number. You have to expect them to win when Moore and Boone combine for 37 points, but how likely is that to happen again? 

As to Kidd drawing a double in the post, perhaps the Bulls should not double and let him shoot. He was 1-8 tonight and is a 40% lifetime shooter. Let Kidd take 20 shots and make 8, but keep their scrubs from going off.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I should have just studied. This was a waste of time.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

just. so. sad.

that sound you just heard was the _THUMP_ of the bulls falling to 5th seed. 

i can't even comment on the bulls/heat matchup right now. 

just. so. sigh....


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

What an absolutely horrible day for Chicago basketball.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

I can sense Power Woofer creating a new thread to bash the bulls any time now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

btw, I can't believe Skiles didn't have BG playing a lot of PG tonight. Our best scorer should NEVER attempt only 15 shots when the entire team is struggling to put the ball in the hole.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

I know it IS to early to bash the season



but this was clearly a MUST win game for the Bulls, and they were not in the least bit prepared to take it.

can they do better against Miami? probably. but it's going to be one rough playoffs now... it's basically garunteed that our schedule will be
Miami
Detroit
Cleveland

all of whom can beat the Bulls in a 7 game series if the Bulls don't bring their A+++ game each and every night.
the fact that the Bulls couldn't put themselves in position to have a realistic chance to make it to the finals, by the balance of one last game infuriates me to no end.

and it certainly doesn't help that the Knicks just upped themselves to the 8th pick either...:mad2:


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

damnit.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Or watch Carter, Kidd or Jefferson find the open guy, even if he's across the court.. Those guys will beat our defense every day of the week :|

Oh well, it's playoff time nonetheless, and that's something


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> And BTW, why is everyone so afraid to play Miami? They are a year older and Wade is not himself yet, plus the Bulls are better then they were when they took the Heat to six games without home court advantage. I say Bulls in six.



The Bulls did beat the Heat soundly opening night, but struggling to beat them in a game where they are basically missing both Shaq and Wade, and barely winning another against the where they again didn't have Shaq, then getting pounded by them when they didn't have Wade is that promising.

Then, even if they do beat the Heat, they then have to go through the Pistons. They've managed to make things a great deal more difficult for themselves.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Alright, enough bashing the Bulls, they had a pretty good season. I had predicted 49 wins for about a month now anyway.

Now, to bash the NBA. It is clearly the WORST sport for playoff seeding.

How can you be 3 games better than Toronto and 4 games better than Miami and still be the 5 th seed. Outrageous.

Bulls ironically should be playing the Netsas the 3rd seed.

And Buerle with the NO HITTER!!!


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Alright we lost this, bad night, it's one game. Now bring on the HEAT!
-We are 3-1 vs the Heat
-We have someone that can attempt to stop Shaq
-Hinrich is the best defender when it comes to Wade
-We have homecourt advantage
-Let Gordon attempt 20+ shots/game
-Noch always torches the Heat, he will come alive in the playoffs

Bulls in 7.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Well, tonight kind of stings. Bottom line, we just played like we were scared tonight.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Judging by the comments made by the players, this is exactly what they wanted. Looks like payback is on their mind, they better bloody achieve it.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Bulls deserved to be Bash. You don't lose to teams like Memphis if you are a contender. You say we are not, then fine, then we aren't good either, and don't expect big things in the playoffs.

Tonight's game decided the season. We know it. We are not going to the ECF this route. We won't. Lack of talent, scoring, and coaching.

PJ on Boone was atrocious. We cut it close, but PJ played like an idiot. We need a lot of luck with our pick, or we need Paxson to do wonders to move up in the draft and get us a nice guy. Sadly, don't expect any rookies to make immediate impact.

I wonder which Ben Wallace shows up for the playoffs? Because the Ben Wallace who is looking toward retirement came in tonight.

Tyrus better have a Deng/Gordon like work ethic.

We MIGHT get past Miami, but not any further. We did ourselves in.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

On the plus side the Bulls do match up better with the heat than maybe anyone. The real thing you wanted to avoid was getting the Pistons immedietely after the heat.

It looks like it will be Pistons-Cavs in the ECF.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The only brightside: Playing the Heat means we are not going to be on NBA Tv, as we would have if we played any other the other lower seeded teams.

And I rather not see a Bulls game and have them advance to the second round.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

So when is game 1?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> btw, I can't believe Skiles didn't have BG playing a lot of PG tonight. Our best scorer should NEVER attempt only 15 shots when the entire team is struggling to put the ball in the hole.



He played it more than he normally does due to Kirk's foul trouble. In fact, he was at the 1 when Duhon was on the court.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Stat of the Night: Gordon 44 minutes, 15 shot attempts.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm not gonna go crazy tonight. I'll wait to see if the Bulls can screw it up in the playoffs first, THEN I'll go off on this team.

Right now, (I don't know why), but I want to see a Miami-Chicago matchup. REVENGE IS A DISH BEST SERVED COLD!


GO BULLS!!!!!!!



I know some of you don't expect me to be like this, but the playoffs are coming, I'm pumped, tonight sucked, but it's the past now. LET'S GET IT!!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Does anyone think Tyrus will get very limited PT in the playoffs? He looked lost tonight and if he thinks this is a playoff game (which it essentially was), he is going to be in for a surprise.


----------



## franky5183 (Jul 23, 2004)

With the Bulls losing, the Knicks and Cavs winning, and the Blazers most likely losing, I just feel like I've been punched in the stomach tonight. Hard to get over this feeling. I hope Game 1 is Saturday.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

I can't believe Cleveland gets the Wiz in the first round after they played 4 consecutive games against teams resting starters.

Other than the Wiz game, all the teams we played in the last week were at least trying to beat us. Had Philly tried to win I think they would have beaten Cleveland and we would have backed into the 2nd seed.

Knicks win another flukey game, it looks like Dallas is all of sudden playing starters, Portland is getting trounced.

Not a great night to be a Bulls Fan


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> btw, I can't believe Skiles didn't have BG playing a lot of PG tonight. Our best scorer should NEVER attempt only 15 shots when the entire team is struggling to put the ball in the hole.


"Ben Gordon is not a PG." That's why, SPMJ. 

Was it safe to play Nocioni 27 minutes? 

Give credit to the Nets, they really know how to play us.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

rwj333, we could also say that was being outperformed by the opposition and outcoached.

Lets see IF Skiles can make adjustments each game in a series.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Some take home lessons from tonight's game :

1. Home court matters.
2. Rookies are generally worthless in big games.
3. In big games it's important to rebound. That's why we have Wallace.
4. Veterans lead the way in big games. The Bulls will go as far as Wallace and PJ carry them.
5. Ben Gordon will NOT be open, EVER, in the playoffs. So find other ways to score.
6. Nocioni is a winner and a big game player. Skiles will find a way to play him.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> rwj333, we could also say that was being outperformed by the opposition and outcoached.
> 
> Lets see IF Skiles can make adjustments each game in a series.


Perhaps. I think MikeDC's thread a while back about the general inflexibility of our defense was pretty insightful. We play the same way every game, but teams that adjust by moving the ball and passing a lot are really effective against us. I'll be interested to see if that continues.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

McBulls said:


> Some take home lessons from tonight's game :
> 
> 5. Ben Gordon will NOT be open, EVER, in the playoffs. So find other ways to score.


I think that's the big one, Gordon not a one man offensive arnsenal by any means, but his our number one threat. Shut him down and make someone else beat you would be the go if you're coaching against the bulls.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

darlets said:


> I think that's the big one, Gordon not a one man offensive arnsenal by any means, but his our number one threat. Shut him down and make someone else beat you would be the go if you're coaching against the bulls.


I wouldn't say New Jersey shut him down, though. He just didn't touch the ball. In which case, Skiles should either bench him or try to get him involved.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

pretty pissed at the loss tonight. But more pissed at our players. They looked like losers from the start. Didn't look like a 50 win team at all. The team panicked when shots didn't go in. As a result of that everybody started taking bad shots. We came back strong in the second half. But failed to take advantage of Nets missed FTs and turnovers. The loss tonight was mental. I just found out something tonight, we're a good team but we just don't scare anybody. When our jumpers don't go in, we're just an undersized overachiever.

But we gotta give some credits to the Nets too. They're not as bad as people thought. Vince Carter is still one of the most lethal scorer in the league. Jason Kidd is a great PG. And they have size. I think this loss showed us that record wise we're a top 3 team in the East. But, talent-wise there are a lot of team out there as talented as our team or even better. The thing that kept us winning against more talented teams have been our focus and hardwork. Tonight was a night when our more talented opponent played with as much if not greater focus and hardwork than us. In other word, playoff is going to be rough and if we want to go far, somebody has to elevate their game. Because focus and hardwork alone won't be enough. Every team in the playoff is going to be as hungry as we are.

Just need to get that out of my chest.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> I wouldn't say New Jersey shut him down, though. He just didn't touch the ball. In which case, Skiles should either bench him or try to get him involved.


They did a good job denying Gordon the ball, and they have been successful with this strategy before as well.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Bottom line is that if NJ gets 37 points from Moore and Boone, they're going to be tough. That doesn't really happen much so I don't see them as serious contenders.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Today was likely the worst day of my life as an NBA/Bulls fan. We got the absolute worst case scenario across the board.

For people harping about tonight's game...I think that's badly missing the point considering that we've won over 2/3rds of our games since the All-Star break. Tonight was a critical game but that doesn't make the team completely immune from playing a good game or prevent the Nets from playing well. 

I generally view my role on this board as playing devil's advocate to the sometimes irrational Pax/Skiles haters. However, I'm perfectly comfortable saying that I hated Skiles substitutions in the second half tonight. Skiles fell into one of his worst habits which is refusing to sub for a lineup that's playing well. The players eventually get tired and when the lineup is unconventional (i.e. playing P.J. for 14 or so straight minutes) your luck will eventually run out. Late in the game, Skiles often subs reactively instead of proactively and in a close game by the time you make those subs, it's often too late. 

The Bulls have played 82 games this point and Skiles can't rely entirely on who's played the best in the last ten minutes. For instance, benching Tyrus for the entire second half was inexcusable in my opinion. Overemphasizing gut reactions, experience, or matchups will hurt us badly in the playoffs. I strongly believe that the head coach deserves some discretion but relying so heavily on P.J. over Ben and Tyrus just because P.J. was having a solid game was a huge error in my opinion.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

^
The subs rotation showed Skiles was panic and frustrated. Lawrence Frank beat him tonight.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Today was likely the worst day of my life as an NBA/Bulls fan. We got the absolute worst case scenario across the board.
> 
> For people harping about tonight's game...I think that's badly missing the point considering that we've won over 2/3rds of our games since the All-Star break. Tonight was a critical game but that doesn't make the team completely immune from playing a good game or prevent the Nets from playing well.
> 
> ...



Totally agree. The best teams dictate the matchups by who THEY put on the floor. They don't REACT to the other team, unless they HAVE to. With us it seems to be a way of life.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Rare is the game in which I agree wth Skiles' rotations. Last night was no different. 

But let's not lose sight of the really troubling thing that happened. A couple of the guys didn't even show up. The ones that did show up pissed the bed.

It really worries me.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Only Noce showed up.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

What the hell is up with Wallace catching the ball two feet away from the hoop and looking to dribble out/immediately pass. You gotta have a little confidence.


----------

